# Joined WSM Club



## njsmoker83 (Jun 20, 2010)

Today I put an order in for a WSM 18.5.  I found one at a really good price.  I was going to get an offset horizontal, but for an extra $50.00 i found the WSM.  I have been using the ECB and the food comes out great but i have to watch the thing more than my two kids because the temp is all over the place (even after a ton of mods).  Everyone i spoke to says how great the WSM is for holding temp, so i hope it works out.  I should have it in a week so hopefully ill be posting some pics up soon.  Thanks for all the info on it guys, you made my decision easy.


----------



## rdknb (Jun 20, 2010)

Congrats on the new smoker


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats on the WSM purchase I sure hear lots of good things about them


----------



## shlongstar (Jun 21, 2010)

You won't be disappointed.  I have a propane GOSM and a WSM... the WSM holds temps so steady I haven't gone back to the GOSM yet (although I haven't smoked as much as I would've liked the past couple months, which is why this is my first time posting in months as well).


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 21, 2010)

You'll love it...i am still impressed everytime i use mine.  Basically once you have the vents dialed in on the beginning of the smoke it will run steady until you run out of fuel or water...its great.  Congrats


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 21, 2010)

You'll love that WSM!

2 things I'd recommend:

- Eyelets from either CajunInjector or BBQ Guru

- Maverick ET-73

I'm trying to find a clay pot base to try that mod too so I don't have to clean up the waterpan everytime.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm excited to get it.  I have a three pack of babybacks in my freezer i picked up at costco.  they are on death row till i get the smoker.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 21, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> You'll love that WSM!
> 
> 2 things I'd recommend:
> 
> ...


I have the thermometers already, which is nice, but someone said you can slip them through the vent holes, is that true?


----------



## hdsmoke (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:


njsmoker83 said:


> I have the thermometers already, which is nice, but someone said you can slip them through the vent holes, is that true?


I just put them under the lid...i dont even run an ambient thermo anymore because my lid thermo is accurate...just 20 degrees hotter than the top grate.  I havent ruined any of the wires yet being crimped under the lid, but its a risk....oh well.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 21, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> I have the thermometers already, which is nice, but someone said you can slip them through the vent holes, is that true?


If you search posts under my name there is one I did where you can make your own grommets for passing probes through to each rack. Easy to do and cost less than $5


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 21, 2010)

just got an email that they are packing it up and getting ready to ship.


----------



## jak757 (Jun 21, 2010)

As others have said, you will love your WSM.  I picked mine up a couple months ago.  It really is a pleasure to use.  Makes good Q seem so easy!  Saturday night I put on a brisket and two pork butts -- meat hit the smoker at midnight.  I stayed up for a bit to make sure the temps held, then was able to get a good 5 hours sleep.  We now have a nicely stocked freezer!

Enjoy!


----------



## meyer (Jun 21, 2010)

I have two WSM´s and once they are fired up with the"Jim Minion" method, they just keep running and running.

I have used them for Pulled Pork and my favorite "Smoked glazed Ham" (Se my avatar)

You won´t be dissapointed!

Regards

-Meyer


----------



## bluesbear (Jun 21, 2010)

I just ordered my WSM last saturday and unfortunatly i have to still wait another week.!!! I'm new to smokin as well and cant wait for my first offerings......the wait is killin me


----------



## stl-rich (Jun 22, 2010)

I was told that friends want me to cook brisket & beans for the Fourth of July.  Well thats why I have a WSM :)


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 22, 2010)

WSM arrived at 1100 am this morning.  I ordered it on Sunday night (along with 5 lb bag of apple wood chunks) from aimtofind.com.  Total price was $246.98.  Going to try and assemble it tomorrow morning, but so far so good.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 23, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> WSM arrived at 1100 am this morning.  I ordered it on Sunday night (along with 5 lb bag of apple wood chunks) from aimtofind.com.  Total price was $246.98.  Going to try and assemble it tomorrow morning, but so far so good.


Cool!  That site is awesome!

The assembly is easy but here's a tip.  Put the legs on first and then put the heat shield on.  The directions say to put a leg on, put the heat shield on one leg and then repeat for the other 2 legs...that's almost impossible without a 2nd person.

I hope you get to fire it up soon.  Use the minion method and Jim's tweak of mixing the wood throughout the coals instead of only on top and you'll be good to go.

I didn't have any of the high heat issues that others seemed to have.  I started shutting the dampers down when it got to 200° and adjusted to my target temp and it was easy as pie.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 23, 2010)

indyadmin1974 said:


> Cool!  That site is awesome!
> 
> The assembly is easy but here's a tip.  Put the legs on first and then put the heat shield on.  The directions say to put a leg on, put the heat shield on one leg and then repeat for the other 2 legs...that's almost impossible without a 2nd person.
> 
> ...


you def have to do legs first.  i tried to do the pan first and its impossible.


----------



## stl-rich (Jun 23, 2010)

If you are an old [email protected] like me bending down to the WSM is a nuisaance so I put the charcoal grate and sides (which I have wired together) into the base of my 18.5" kettle - then I put the WSM smoker section and top onto that.

Works just fine.


----------



## jak757 (Jun 24, 2010)

stl-rich said:


> If you are an old [email protected] like me bending down to the WSM is a nuisaance so I put the charcoal grate and sides (which I have wired together) into the base of my 18.5" kettle - then I put the WSM smoker section and top onto that.
> 
> Works just fine.


That sounds interesting Rich.  How high up is the top rack then?  Does it effect the performance at all (heating up, holding temps)  Do you have any pics?  I might just consider that myself!  Please post some pics if you can.

Thanks!


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks njsmoker83 for posting the link to where you purchased your WSM.  I am this >< close to pulling the trigger on one myself.
 


indyadmin1974 said:


> Cool!  That site is awesome!
> 
> The assembly is easy but here's a tip.  Put the legs on first and then put the heat shield on.  The directions say to put a leg on, put the heat shield on one leg and then repeat for the other 2 legs...that's almost impossible without a 2nd person.
> 
> ...


I am a total noob when it comes to smoking.  I've only smoked about 2 or 3 times....but nothing serious.  What is this minion method you speak of?  And Jim's tweak?

I could really use a link to some noob FAQ or something, if one exists.  Can't seem to find a "noob? read this" sticky.

Anyway, thanks for any help.


----------



## meyer (Jun 28, 2010)

Minion method is named after Jim Minion, who has invented a method for long burning briquettes in a WSM.

Fill your fire chamber 3/4 in the WSM with unlit briquettes. Mix the briquettes with the smoke wood you have decided to use. Lit 10 - 15 briquettes, and pour them over the unlit.

Then the lit briquettes will gradually lit the unlit briquettes, and you will have a steady unform smoking for hours.

You will have to adjust the three lower vents, once you have reach the desired temperature you close them to 1/4 of open. After a while you might close 1 or two completely, but that is depnding on weather conditions, and the quality of briquettes.

Good luck


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 28, 2010)

I also read one way to do it using a coffee can.  putting the unlit around a coffee can and pouring lit ones in can and then removing it.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 28, 2010)

my87csx481 said:


> And Jim's tweak?


I use a method spelled out in Low and Slow,  I fill the ring about 1/4 full with lump, then toss in a few wood chunks,  I then fill the ring the rest of the way.  Depending on weather temp.  I fill the starter 1/2 way for warm days, and full for cold days, and dump the lit lump ontop of the unlit ring.  I then toss in a few more chunks of wood, and let the smoke die down before assembling the WSM and getting the meat on.   I close down two of the bottom vents  after about an hour, and then close the last bottom vent and the others as needed.

Got 18 hours off this setup on Saturday.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Do you guys soak your wood chunks in water?  Wrap 'em in foil? Or both? Or neither?

Edit:  sorry for hi-jacking your thread njsmoker83


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 28, 2010)

my87csx481 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Do you guys soak your wood chunks in water?  Wrap 'em in foil? Or both? Or neither?
> 
> Edit:  sorry for hi-jacking your thread njsmoker83


no problem.  i have same questions lol.  i have heard that soaking them is a waste, not sure how true that is.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 28, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> I use a method spelled out in Low and Slow,  I fill the ring about 1/4 full with lump, then toss in a few wood chunks,  I then fill the ring the rest of the way.  Depending on weather temp.  I fill the starter 1/2 way for warm days, and full for cold days, and dump the lit lump ontop of the unlit ring.  I then toss in a few more chunks of wood, and let the smoke die down before assembling the WSM and getting the meat on.   I close down two of the bottom vents  after about an hour, and then close the last bottom vent and the others as needed.
> 
> Got 18 hours off this setup on Saturday.


so you fill ring all the way with unlit, then put lit on top of that?  i still havent used my WSM but in my brinkmann it would be so filled that the coal would be resting against the water pan, do you have that same problem in the WSM?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 28, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> so you fill ring all the way with unlit, then put lit on top of that?  i still havent used my WSM but in my brinkmann it would be so filled that the coal would be resting against the water pan, do you have that same problem in the WSM?


The charcoal doesn't come close to the bottom of the water pan on the WSM, plenty of room. I have even mounded my charcoal a tad in the past then created a hollow to dump the lit charcoal into. With my 22.5" WSM I have ran it for 16 hrs. shut it down and still had about 1/4-1/3 of my original charcoal load left.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 28, 2010)

wow


----------



## meyer (Jun 29, 2010)

Soaking the smoke wood does not help a lot. The wood will only obtain around 5% water, and I feel the smoke smells more like a garden fire, than a smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






IMHO, the best smoke is made by good wood, that has dried in dry conditions, and has not been sawn with a motorsaw. The motorsaw will leave oil on the the wood.

Kind regards

-Meyer


----------



## my87csx481 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the input.

Should have a WSM 18 1/2 to play with before the weekend.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Edit:  moved image to photobucket


----------



## chisoxjim (Jun 30, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> so you fill ring all the way with unlit, then put lit on top of that?  i still havent used my WSM but in my brinkmann it would be so filled that the coal would be resting against the water pan, do you have that same problem in the WSM?


like JIrod said,  the lump does not touch the water pan, there is plenty of clearance.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 30, 2010)

chisoxjim said:


> like JIrod said,  the lump does not touch the water pan, there is plenty of clearance.


so happy not using the ECB anymore.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 1, 2010)

I received my WSM yesterday.  The manual doesn't say anything about seasoning the thing and I think I read on here somewhere that it's not necessary.

Should I coat the inside with cooking oil or pam or something?  Or just run it as is?

Thanks.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jul 1, 2010)

my87csx481 said:


> I received my WSM yesterday.  The manual doesn't say anything about seasoning the thing and I think I read on here somewhere that it's not necessary.
> 
> Should I coat the inside with cooking oil or pam or something?  Or just run it as is?
> 
> Thanks.


The only thing I sprayed with cooking oil was the brackets that hold the water pan and grills.  It's not necessary though.  I just felt like it.  You'll be good without seasoning it.  If you are cooking something for the 4th on it I would highly suggest you do a test run first so you can get used to it.  It's so easy but practice before you do a big smoke.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 2, 2010)

I've had it for over a week, put it together, and have had no time at all to do a smoke yet.  It is in my kitchen staring at me every day.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 3, 2010)

I finally got mine assembled and fired up today.  I wish I had time to do a test burn on it like indyadmin1974 suggested but it just wasn't gonna' fit into this weekend.

The Q-view is here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...ith-q-view-but-not-my-first-smoke#post_517395

Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## stl-rich (Jul 4, 2010)

*For the Noobs*

To make life easier, you want two mods -

1) Get some copper wire and wire the charcoal  ring to the charcoal grate - now it is one piece and easier to handle.

2) Go to Home Depot or such and get a pair of :garage Door Handles"  with screw holes the same distance apart as the grate supports on your WSM - If you put them on, you have handles.

*Starting the fire*

Fill the charcoal ring with briqs and a FEW dry chunks of wood - the coffee can hack is kewl, but unnecessary, use it or not, I don't.  Put about 8 - 12 briq in a Weber chimney (I removed the wire grid inside it and inverted it so it points down, better for lighting just a few briq IMHO) with a dry chunk of wood

When the few briq are lit, empty on top of the charcoal ring, assemble the WSM with ALL vents wide open.  As the internal temp rises, slowly close the bottom vents.  When you reach temp, have a beer - then check that your are still at temp.

Don't mess with the top vent ;)


----------



## bluesbear (Jul 4, 2010)

this message will probably appear twice:

So I have my baby fired for the first time. Temp has not budged from 170. My top vent is closedand bottom are slightly open. Ribs have been on for 2.5 hours. Everything smells great. Using apple and cherry chunks. This thread has been awesomely helpful. Is there anything more at this point? I have been spraying them down at the 1.5 hourly rate.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

BluesBear said:


> this message will probably appear twice:
> 
> So I have my baby fired for the first time. Temp has not budged from 170. My top vent is closedand bottom are slightly open. Ribs have been on for 2.5 hours. Everything smells great. Using apple and cherry chunks. This thread has been awesomely helpful. Is there anything more at this point? I have been spraying them down at the 1.5 hourly rate.


TOP VENT SHOULD BE 100% OPEN! If you leave the top vent closed you are going to create creasote and and ruin your ribs. If you open your top vent you should get up to 200-250°, which is where you want to be, 170° is to low.

If you create creasote you will need to completely scrub the inside of your smoker, or it will stay there and ruin the flavor of future smokes as well. If you have to clean it I suggest simple green and a scrubby sponge, rinse well, then run it for 3 hrs. with all vents open and no water pan.


----------



## bluesbear (Jul 4, 2010)

awww crap!!

I had it closed for the last hour at least. The temp still hasnt risen above 170...


----------



## bluesbear (Jul 4, 2010)

even at 170 though wont they just take a little longer to cook?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

It will cook eventually , but not sure of the results - might dry out since ribs aren't a large cut like a butt. Main thing I was concerned about was the creasote. If the meat tastes bitter it will be from creasote. On my WSM I leave the top 100% open, and to start the 3 bottoms are also 100% open as well. Once it gets to 200° on the lid therm I turn the bottom vents to 3/4 closed, let it run for 10-15 min. and it should stabalize around 230-250 on the lid therm. If you want it to run lower close the bottoms completely when it hits 200°, and it will stay around 200-220 on the lid therm.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 4, 2010)

thats good to know i thought you can close the top lid at least halfway


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 4, 2010)

You can cut it down to 50%, but you will get a much stronger smoke flavor on your meat, especialy on the longer smokes. I personally never close my top vent unless I am killing the fire completely, then I shut it 100%.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 5, 2010)

i have it running at 255 deg right now and all lower vents are 100% closed.  it is rising a bit, can i close the top lid halfway to lower temp (it is going to get to almost 100 in NJ today.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah, if you need to close them I wouldn't close them more than 50%. Start with 10-15% the drop a tad more if needed. If you are running at 255° with all lower vents closed I am guessing you are getting a lot of air leaking in through the door. If you poke around the threads there are some people that use high temp. silicon to create a good door seal to prevent that. Any uncontrolled air flow will make it harder to adjust the temps the way you want/need to during a smoke.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 5, 2010)

JIRodriguez said:


> Yeah, if you need to close them I wouldn't close them more than 50%. Start with 10-15% the drop a tad more if needed. If you are running at 255° with all lower vents closed I am guessing you are getting a lot of air leaking in through the door. If you poke around the threads there are some people that use high temp. silicon to create a good door seal to prevent that. Any uncontrolled air flow will make it harder to adjust the temps the way you want/need to during a smoke.


i shut the bottom one fully and it is holding now at 225 steady for hours.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> i shut the bottom one fully and it is holding now at 225 steady for hours.


That's probably good enough.


----------



## my87csx481 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mine's runnin' hot today too....fighting to keep lid temp under 250.

Doing a rack of pork spares.

njsmoker83:  you gonna' have some Q-view for us?


----------



## bluesbear (Jul 5, 2010)

So I did get to 225 and she stabilized for me. The ribs were great and I cooked them a little longer. No dryness. Really strong smoke flavor though. At least i learned from these mistakes and now my next batch will be better. My next task will be brisket. First time ever and never even had a brisket in my life. Thanks for all your help


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 5, 2010)

BluesBear said:


> So I did get to 225 and she stabilized for me. The ribs were great and I cooked them a little longer. No dryness. Really strong smoke flavor though. At least i learned from these mistakes and now my next batch will be better. My next task will be brisket. First time ever and never even had a brisket in my life. Thanks for all your help


WOOT! Glad it all worked out! Congrats!


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jul 6, 2010)

BluesBear said:


> So I did get to 225 and she stabilized for me. The ribs were great and I cooked them a little longer. No dryness. Really strong smoke flavor though. At least i learned from these mistakes and now my next batch will be better. My next task will be brisket. First time ever and never even had a brisket in my life. Thanks for all your help


its crazy how good the WSM is.  The temps were moving a little bit for me, but with ribs im sure that is expected since you have to take the lid off every hour.  Im going to try a chuckie this weekend i hope.


----------

